# Catfishing on the Ohio River



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope we do some good today!!!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Not been a good day so far about 5 bites but no fish


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

First one of the day.

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/r276A2


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well,,, CatfishHJ
It's a start!

I got a handfull of BIG alewives from a near-by lake. They're chillin' in the fridge.
You cat guys think that they'll work?

Now that I read all the O River cat reports, I'm die'n to give it a try!

Thanks for the posts
jer


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/oyHN9C


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Well,,, CatfishHJ
> It's a start!
> 
> I got a handfull of BIG alewives from a near-by lake. They're chillin' in the fridge.
> ...


I would say they would be good since there similar like a shad, but I think there more like a herring though, and could be better alive than died. They are not found in many places.


----------

